# You might have a problem.



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

When you open random boxes in the basement and find stuff you vaguely remember purchasing.


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

I have that same problem. I'll be in the basement looking for something non-fishing related then I come across a bag of new lures & it's like Christmas in July all over again.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

After the third box I told myself it's all Justin's fault.


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

My wife says I should be on an episode of "Hoarders" called "Fishing Equipment Edition"


----------



## Doc L. (Nov 5, 2013)

Like the 6 months worth of unopened mystery tackle box in the garage.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

When I had my surgery and couldn't get out, online shopping was all I could do. Still finding unused stuff all over the house. At least this year my money can go for more trips as I have plenty of lures now.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

I love finding thoze boxes full of lost goodies. However i get a little steamed when i cant find the pack of split shot i bought a week ago but 2 months later i i find it and 3 more


----------



## dogditcher (Dec 28, 2000)




----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

That is so funny,:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I was taking care of the Snow Shovel's. and roof rake for the season.

Getting them up into the attic of the garage.
Hey, I have a Turkey Deep Fryer, Hey I have a smaller propane one as well? When/Where did I get that....???

Hey, there are two more tackle box's, the net I was looking for last year as well.

Hey, That's where my other hunting boots went, & all my extra gun cases after I bought the safe.

In my defense though, there are no lights, and I have to use flashlight to look around.....


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I just moved into our new house and when u was boxing up my rods I found 2 new loomis's and was like, when did I buy these lol.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

ESOX said:


> When you open random boxes in the basement and find stuff you vaguely remember purchasing.
> View attachment 246973


I am new to this fishing thing and you guys aren't helping any, my biggest fear is materializing. In the past when ever I walked through Bass Pro and saw all of those lures I was always thankful I didn't fish. But, if it doesn't warm up soon I am going to sink my little boat with all of the tackle I have bought online waiting for spring. I am already on a second tackle box and have additional Plano boxes with stuff in them.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Why do the lures I don't own, always look better than the ones I do own?


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Same reason you see more pretty girls when you are with your wife or girlfriend.


----------



## mackmack (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow I'm so glad I'm not the only one !!!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

ESOX said:


> When you open random boxes in the basement and find stuff you vaguely remember purchasing.
> View attachment 246973


Especially at 8 bucks a pop.....lol


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Ranger Ray said:


> Why do the lures I don't own, always look better than the ones I do own?


I just had to get a pile of search baits because they are hot looking, and Al Lineder said to.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone wanna buy a Plano full of helicopter lures!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Only if u buy my banjo minnows


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

FreeTime said:


> My wife says I should be on an episode of "Hoarders" called "Fishing Equipment Edition"












My wife got me the shirt for Xmas....

It's really bad when you open a box in the garage and you ask yourself.. when did I buy those 10 offshore inline boards... not kidding!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

You might have a problem when you buy rod buddies by the dozen


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

I think she was being a little sarcastic when she sent me this picture...


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Ranger Ray said:


> You might have a problem when you buy rod buddies by the dozen
> 
> View attachment 248714


I don't even know what they are, much less why a guy needs a dozen of them. Where do I get them?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

They are for holding your 2 piece rods together while broke down.











https://www.franksgreatoutdoors.com...=6&fep=21736&gclid=CJWS-6La4tICFYW1wAodEMAIIw


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

So I went out to uncover the boat to take it in for my new Terrova and a new Hummingbird Helix 10(and I am considering adding a 7 to the front while I am at it) and discovered 4 bags of goodies I put under the cover through out the winter, now I need more boxes to hold them.


----------



## Junto beans (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Junto beans (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

How do you vaguely remember purchasing X-raps?
Nevermind...


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

Rasputin said:


> I don't even know what they are, much less why a guy needs a dozen of them. Where do I get them?


:16suspectohhhhhh  hahaha:lol:haha ohhhh...buy low fish high


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

Bob D said:


> How do you vaguely remember purchasing X-raps?
> Nevermind...


sometimes, it becomes:gaga: all a blur


----------



## dogditcher (Dec 28, 2000)

For the Musky guys 

https://tackleindustries.com/product-category/swimbaits_tubes/megad_pounders/

https://tackleindustries.com/product-category/bucktails_spinnerbaits/double_13_booty_tail/

https://tackleindustries.com/product-category/bucktails_spinnerbaits/switchblade_spinnerbait/

https://tackleindustries.com/product-category/swimbaits_tubes/tubby_lures/


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Ranger Ray said:


> They are for holding your 2 piece rods together while broke down.
> 
> View attachment 248746
> 
> ...


 hair ties are the way to go , 34 for under two bucks,they fit on the rod handle when not in use and their handy to help keep your date's hair under control 
As when it's windy on the boat and such.







https://www.walmart.com/ip/Scunci-No-Damage-Hair-Ties-Black-34-count/12443667


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

Just found a small bag of salmon spoons under the seat in the truck. Bought them last summer.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Mr Burgundy said:


> I just moved into our new house and when u was boxing up my rods I found 2 new loomis's and was like, when did I buy these lol.


Do you need help to get them broken in? I figured that I would offer and if they work good you probably won't miss them.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Robert Holmes said:


> Do you need help to get them broken in? I figured that I would offer and if they work good you probably won't miss them.


Epic... lol, I used one on sat for trout and 1 sun for walleye. Was very pleased with both lol


----------



## Tamike3030 (Sep 7, 2016)

This one may cause people to laugh. I've been bummed out because I noticed my 22-250 is missing. Ya I lost a lot of sleep over that one. I remembered the last time I shot it was at my camp with my Daughters rebel boyfriend. Anyhow I wrote off the gun and I figured the rebel took it. Anyways last fall we purchased a new (old) house. My wife and I were in the attic and I said to her" too bad I cannot find that missing gun" She turned around holding my 22-250 saying, "is this the one?" It was hidden in a corner exactly where I put it 3 years prior! I think that was a sign of senility


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Epic... lol, I used one on sat for trout and 1 sun for walleye. Was very pleased with both lol


And I thought that you would be willing to donate them to a worthy cause.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Lol, I donated a bunch of gear to the river on sun that's for sure.


----------



## Hip-Wader (Oct 28, 2010)

! have a 1400 square foot basement minus the laundry room she can have that. I also have a 1000 square foot garage. Between the basement and garage I have hunting and fishing stuff everywhere. My wife said she ain't buying me anymore hunting or fishing stuff til I get organized and find everything. I need to get organized before Fathers Day. I placed my order with her for a G.Loomis 10'6'' Steel head rod and a 3,300 yard spool of Maxima 8lb test fishing line.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

ESOX said:


> After the third box I told myself it's all Justin's fault.


If it's in a box those aren't my fault lol


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

Last week I found another big bag of brand new, unused bass tackle in the basement. It's enough to fill a medium sized tackle box. I guess I should sort out my tackle & give my older stuff to my son, though I'm keeping my pre-Rapala wiggle warts.


----------

